# كيف يتم عملية اخلاء المبني عند وقوع الحريق



## يا الغالي (21 أغسطس 2016)

[h=3]لوحة ارشادية جدارية تشرح الخطوات التي يجب عليك اتباعها عند وقوع الحريق.[/h] 







تحميل 

[url]http://alnajet.blogspot.com/2016/08/blog-post_80.html




مختصر دورات الاخلاء لدى كبرى الشركات والمستشفيات 

[/URL]​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك إخي العزيز
مجهود مميز بشكل دائم


----------

